# The Dislike Thread



## FishCharming (Dec 12, 2010)

Life doesnt have a dislike button so just post them.

here you go sassy


----------



## Anjula (Dec 12, 2010)

I dislike the fact that I'm not living in LA


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 12, 2010)

Hahhahahhaa! I love you Fish.

I dislike Bounty chocolate bars.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 12, 2010)

long distance relationships
people who disagree with me
people who compete with me
people who have something i want
people who feel the need to attack other people's belief's 
people who bitch about what they want but do nothing to get it
people who post pictures without heads
people who judge other people
people who bitch incessantly about the most insipid shit.
Vampires
Women Authors
Mustard
Spaghetti
Liberals
Hipsters
The French
Animal Rights Advocates
Ke$ha
Rap
Lies
Elitists

oh, there will be moar!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 12, 2010)

People who come in here, post pics, collect their compliments then leave until they need more compliments.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 12, 2010)

Final papers and tests.


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 12, 2010)

Hypocrites.


----------



## Xevoxify (Dec 12, 2010)

People who complain about how cold it is and how much snow they have to shovel. I live in Canada what did they think the weather was going to be like? Drinks with umbrellas and white sandy beaches with warm water?!?


----------



## Zowie (Dec 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> *long distance relationships*
> *people who disagree with me
> people who compete with me
> people who have something i want*
> ...



It frightens me that I qualify for half your list.

Also, I dislike this thread. You guys need to be happier.


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 12, 2010)

Zowie said:


> It frightens me that I qualify for half your list.
> 
> Also, I dislike this thread. You guys need to be happier.



Whateva, I do what I want.

Time to sulk and stare daggers at old people down at the community center.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> People who come in here, post pics, collect their compliments then leave until they need more compliments.




Exactly. Now apply it to whining about their lives and then leaving and i'm 100% on board.

Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2010)

freakyfred said:


>



That's super-cute.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2010)

I dislike:

The driver's in my city. They are truly horrifying.
Wet socks. OMG. Get them off of me.
Hypocrites
Pickles
When someone leaves coffee in the pot and it only amounts to about a tbsp. Gah!
constant re-runs on tv
people that ONLY communicate through Facebook
Oh, there will be more. Thanks for this, Fish! :bow:


----------



## Zowie (Dec 12, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I dislike:
> 
> The driver's in my city. They are truly horrifying.
> Wet socks. OMG. Get them off of me.
> ...



Hahaha, you and I need to go for coffee ones of these days.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 12, 2010)

Ignorance.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 12, 2010)

I dislike:

Elitism on a board that promotes tolerance and brotherhood
The sound of people clipping toenails
When metal utensils hit my teeth
The texture of cotton balls
People bringing attention to the fact that I'm an attention whore


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 12, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> Hypocrites.



i have no problem acknowledging that i'm a hypocrite. everyone is a hypocrite to some extent! and just because i do something doesn't mean i have to like it when other people do it. *DISLIKE*



Xevoxify said:


> People who complain about how cold it is and how much snow they have to shovel. I live in Canada what did they think the weather was going to be like? Drinks with umbrellas and white sandy beaches with warm water?!?



i didnt sign up for this shit! everyone swears this weather happens only once every five years. they lie! but if the snow is no big deal for you you can come and shovel my driveway! *DISLIKE*



Zowie said:


> It frightens me that I qualify for half your list.
> 
> Also, I dislike this thread. You guys need to be happier.



yeah, me too. you still have a positive balance due to other mitigating factors though so you're okay... for know that is. *AMBIVALENT*

and if you dont like this thread blame sassy, he started it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, you and I need to go for coffee ones of these days.




Haha. I'm sure that could be arranged.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 13, 2010)

i dislike the fact..

that i am not ripped like mike mentzer.>_>
that i don't have a good quality guitar
i don't have more money
i don't have a girlfreind
tv is not that good anymore with the exception of a few good new shows
music is not what it used to be
people are often times pushy during the holiday season
some people just don't get it

that is all.LOL


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't harp on the things that I don't like.
I find it's a waste of time and effort. 
I'd much rather think about things that I enjoy.

So the only thing I'll put in this list is that I don't like not having a job and that I'm certain that it stems from my weight.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> So the only thing I'll put in this list is that I don't like not having a job and that I'm certain that it stems from my weight.


 
Do you think that you're not getting hired because of your weight or that your weight hinders you emotionally?


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I'm sure that could be arranged.


I hate that so many people I want to hang out with live so far away. Especially but no limited to Canada.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> long distance relationships
> *people who disagree with me
> people who compete with me
> people who have something i want*
> ...



I think you're just trying to say you don't like me and Zoe.


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 13, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Do you think that you're not getting hired because of your weight or that your weight hinders you emotionally?



I think people won't hire me because I'm so fat. I've never gotten past the initial interview.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I think people won't hire me because I'm so fat. I've never gotten past the initial interview.


 

That sucks. Do you go in dressed up with a fresh haircut and all that?

Sometimes looking spiffy makes all the difference.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2010)

I dislike people who come to forums with the express purpose of feeling superior over others by telling them what's wrong with them and what's so wonderful about themselves. (And no I'm not talking about anyone in this thread)


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 13, 2010)

Aye, I look as good as I ever do at job interviews. I have really long hair but I keep it tight and clean when I go. Maybe I just suck at being interviewied, I don't know. But I'm pretty sure that's not it. I'm very good with people.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Aye, I look as good as I ever do at job interviews. I have really long hair but I keep it tight and clean when I go. Maybe I just suck at being interviewied, I don't know. But I'm pretty sure that's not it. I'm very good with people.


 

Seriously though, you need to look hireable. I know people think that long hair, piercings, etc should be acceptable, but for a lot of people hiring, they're not. Even for retail/food service jobs people men should wear a tie and shirt for a job interview. You can have personality plus but someone coming in looking like they're serious about employment will trump you any day. Sad, but true.


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I dislike people who come to forums with the express purpose of feeling superior over others by telling them what's wrong with them and what's so wonderful about themselves. (And no I'm not talking about anyone in this thread)



*notices I haven't posted in this thread yet*

CastingPearls, it's obvious that you're just jealous. Now I know you weren't looking for suggestions on how to become more awesome, but I (someone who is CLEARLY fantastically awesome) will offer some to you, free of charge.

*ahem*

BOOBIES.







That is all.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> *notices I haven't posted in this thread yet*
> 
> CastingPearls, it's obvious that you're just jealous. Now I know you weren't looking for suggestions on how to become more awesome, but I (someone who is CLEARLY fantastically awesome) will offer some to you, free of charge.
> 
> ...


Yes, you got me. You got the tater. I am green with envy. Vagina, the end.


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, you got me. You got the tater. I am green with envy. Vagina, the end.



Then my work here is done.

Seriously though, if I had to compile a hate-list, we'd be here all day and it might crash the site.


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 13, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Seriously though, you need to look hireable. I know people think that long hair, piercings, etc should be acceptable, but for a lot of people hiring, they're not. Even for retail/food service jobs people men should wear a tie and shirt for a job interview. You can have personality plus but someone coming in looking like they're serious about employment will trump you any day. Sad, but true.



Yeah I know. I actually have a bunch of shirts and pants that I only wear during interviews(and other rare occasions where I have to look super spiffy). So it's not my clothes or anything. And I doubt it's my hair; in fact many people don't realize I have long hair until they see me from behind cause of the way I wear it most of the time. I keep in a small, sort of loose bun in the back.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> *notices I haven't posted in this thread yet*
> 
> CastingPearls, it's obvious that you're just jealous. Now I know you weren't looking for suggestions on how to become more awesome, but I (someone who is CLEARLY fantastically awesome) will offer some to you, free of charge.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA, I have to quote this picture. You're the best.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> long distance relationships
> *people who disagree with me
> people who compete with me*
> *people who have something i want*
> ...



Add another one, cuz my liberalism and elitist...ness probably add up to another mark against me. Is that you won't go in chat anymore?

:really sad:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Yeah I know. I actually have a bunch of shirts and pants that I only wear during interviews(and other rare occasions where I have to look super spiffy). So it's not my clothes or anything. And I doubt it's my hair; in fact many people don't realize I have long hair until they see me from behind cause of the way I wear it most of the time. I keep in a small, sort of loose bun in the back.


 

Well, it sounds like you're doing everything right. Keep trying, it only takes one employer. Looking for a job is a job. When I was unemployed it was so frustrating, but I had to plow through it every day and it paid off. 

I live in Canada so I can't really give you any job links (I have SO many) but even the smallest site could have a good lead. Good luck!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 13, 2010)

I DO NOT LIKE CREEPY PMs! No, you cammot lick me, and no I will not send you a picture of my feet. And yes I took my nekkid pics down to avoid CREEPY PMs! But to everyone else who sends the nice compliments, thanks, you are all so sweet!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 13, 2010)

JulieD said:


> I DO NOT LIKE CREEPY PMs! No, you cammot lick me, and no I will not send you a picture of my feet. And yes I took my nekkid pics down to avoid CREEPY PMs! But to everyone else who sends the nice compliments, thanks, you are all so sweet!



but can you take a picture of me licking your naked feet? just curious


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Add another one, cuz my liberalism and elitist...ness probably add up to another mark against me. *Is that you won't go in chat anymore?*
> 
> :really sad:



no, the vast majority of the dims crowd still have a positive balance. of course there are one or two people that i want to punch in the throat but the likelihood of me ever getting the chance is slim to none, sooo...

i haven't been in chat because i've been trying to keep an earlier sleep schedule and when i can go in there's no one there, lol. so if you want me in chat you better get your sweet, churro ass in there earlier! mmm, churros :eat2:

side not: not only do i miss churros, but i also miss horchata, i love me some horchata...


----------



## JulieD (Dec 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> but can you take a picture of me licking your naked feet? just curious



um......no


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> long distance relationships
> *people who disagree with me
> people who compete with me
> people who have something i want
> ...



B'awwwww

Actually, some of those boldings may be superfluous or based only on technicality. Either way though.


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> no, the vast majority of the dims crowd still have a positive balance. of course there are one or two people that i want to punch in the throat but the likelihood of me ever getting the chance is slim to none, sooo...



Teleportation technology is infuriatingly slow to develop.


----------



## Tad (Dec 15, 2010)

A somewhat random list of today's dislikes:

- indecisive drivers.
- how fast computers become out of date
- Gary Betman


----------



## JulieD (Dec 16, 2010)

I dislike the fact that I know better, but I convince myself that this time things will be different.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 16, 2010)

Tad said:


> A somewhat random list of today's dislikes:
> 
> - indecisive drivers.
> *- how fast computers become out of date*
> - Gary Betman



I don't think I've ever heard a better answer than this.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

JulieD said:


> I dislike the fact that I know better, but I convince myself that this time things will be different.




wow repped,i know what you mean,i feel that same way all the time.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 19, 2010)

I dislike that I get depressed almost every day at some point


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

JonesT said:


> I dislike that I get depressed almost every day at some point




yeah it's hard not to get depressed in this life man.but one of the key things is to always remember what makes you happy and do those things that make you happy,that helps alot.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 19, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yeah it's hard not to get depressed in this life man.but one of the key things is to always remember what makes you happy and do those things that make you happy,that helps alot.



fuck that, go watch Hoarders! or go hang out at Walmart for an hour; it doesnt matter how bad you think your life is, it's way better than those people's!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> fuck that, go watch Hoarders! or go hang out at Walmart for an hour; it doesnt matter how bad you think your life is, it's way better than those people's!




it is true that there is always someone out there that are going threw something MUCH worse then the said person is.but alittle words of encouragment never hurt anyone...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> fuck that, go watch Hoarders! or go hang out at Walmart for an hour; it doesnt matter how bad you think your life is, it's way better than those people's!



Hahaha, boarders FTW!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2010)

I dislike the anxiety I feel over gift-giving. Did I give enough? Is it worthy? Maybe they'll spend more money on me and then i'll feel like crap.

Ugh


----------



## Zowie (Dec 20, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I dislike the anxiety I feel over gift-giving. Did I give enough? Is it worthy? Maybe they'll spend more money on me and then i'll feel like crap.
> 
> Ugh



I don't give anyone anything. And I tell everyone that I don't want anything. Eventually they'll get the message.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Dec 20, 2010)

My contribution of disliking dislikingness:
bees
wasps
hornets
organic chemistry
haters
loud, annoying people
sleep headaches
mood swings
rap
people that diss on my religion, politics, or myself
prissy females who think they're the shit, but aren't
anyone who thinks they're the shit, but aren't
people who complain over things that really aren't that important in the grand scheme of things
chicks who wear ONLY leggings and no pants or anything else covering up their very obvious camel toe (it's just gross and isn't attractive)
people with horrible hygiene 
people who don't work hard but expect everything
the words disability and retarded


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

I dislike the fact that I wear my heart on my sleeve


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2010)

I hate when people refer to women as females.


----------



## powderfinger (Dec 20, 2010)

-homophobes
-clove cigarettes
-Morrissey
-people who tell me smoking is going to kill me


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 20, 2010)

people who insist on texting while driving

people who have long lists of dislikes....LOL

people who do not see the beauty of nature and want to cut down trees.

people who do not have pets and make excuses why they do not have one..

people who think they need to spend much money on a stupid cell phone...

:bow::bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 20, 2010)

I dislike having enough information to be worried about somethign but not enough to know what the hell is going on.

I also dislike that even though I've been here for 2+ years I still don't feel like I'm really in the same loop as everyone else

And I dislike even more that that's entirely my fault for just not proactively engaging into the group dynamic, but I don't like to do that just for the sake of conversing and joining the group. Go figure.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I don't give anyone anything. And I tell everyone that I don't want anything. Eventually they'll get the message.



*ditto.....it makes the season NON stress and I can't afford xmas...i did a little baking for my office mate that hates me and *UNFRIENDED* me on FB this weekend HAHAHAAHA and the one person I DO LIKE in my office*


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 20, 2010)

At the moment, my car.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 20, 2010)

powderfinger said:


> -homophobes
> -clove cigarettes
> -Morrissey
> -people who tell me smoking is going to kill me



Smoking ciggies is going to kill you. You should smoke cloves.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Smoking ciggies is going to kill you. You should smoke cloves.



hehehehehe! ciggies, lol!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 20, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> people who do not have pets and make excuses why they do not have one..


 

You do realize that not everyone likes pets or can't have pets, right? Haha.

Hilarity ensues, as usual.


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2010)

I dislike people who critique others' dislike lists ^^^^^



Hahaha, ok ok....I dislike retarded dislike lists.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha.

I knew it was coming, but I couldn't resist saying something.


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha.
> 
> I knew it was coming, but I couldn't resist saying something.



Your comment was completely valid, though. I'm still debating posting an actual dislike list, but fear that I will become too angry while compiling and will go on some kind of Hulk-style rampage. And seriously, the WeaponX facility really can't afford to rebuild AGAIN.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> Your comment was completely valid, though. I'm still debating posting an actual dislike list, but fear that I will become too angry while compiling and will go on some kind of Hulk-style rampage. And seriously, the WeaponX facility really can't afford to rebuild AGAIN.



Hippies
Protesters
Children
The Elderly
Animals
Humans
Biological creatures
Nonbiological objects
Gravity
Everything except for Dr. P Marshall and the monkey van.

Does that sum it up okay?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Dec 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Hippies
> Protesters
> Children
> The Elderly
> ...



Oh gravity, thou art a heartless bitch.


----------



## Melian (Dec 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Hippies
> Protesters
> Children
> The Elderly
> ...



That's not even close. Hippies, protesters and children, yeah they can all go kill themselves. I don't mind certain old people, love animals (except small dogs), enjoy many humans and I think biological creatures has already been covered. Objects are fantastic, gravity is only moderately annoying....and your exception is way off: she's a total bitch and monkeys suck ass.

My list would just be littered with specific examples, hence it's length.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 21, 2010)

Monkeys do suck ass. So do apes but I make exceptions for orangutans and gorillas. Not chimps. Fuck them especially.And chimps and clowns together--one of my worst nightmares.


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 21, 2010)

I hate shopping. I hate how people dawdle along, blocking up the aisles and looking at things. I hate that the staff keep moving the things around the shop so you have to hunt for the stuff you need. Totally inefficient.

I hate bicycles. Well, I don't really hate the actual machines themselves, but I hate how the environmentally friendly brigade tout them and how those who use them often have this 'holier than thou' attitude while riding them irresponsibly and disregarding the rules of the road. 

I hate 'lifestyle fascists' for want of a better descriptor. I mean people who harass others because they consider their own lifestyle to be superior. It can be religion or lack thereof, veganism, or spending lots of money or very little money. Live and let live. 

I hate any kind of discrimination against something out of an individual's control. People don't get to choose what sex, race, etc. they are born as.


----------



## penguin (Dec 21, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> people who do not have pets and make excuses why they do not have one..



I'd love to have another dog, but I'm not going to get one while I can't afford vet bills. I can afford food for them now, but not any of the vet bills, emergency or otherwise. Also, with the wild life that frequents my yard and the fact that I'm only allowed to have outdoor pets as per my lease, I don't think it's right to get one right now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 21, 2010)

penguin said:


> I'd love to have another dog, but I'm not going to get one while I can't afford vet bills. I can afford food for them now, but not any of the vet bills, emergency or otherwise. Also, with the wild life that frequents my yard and the fact that I'm only allowed to have outdoor pets as per my lease, I don't think it's right to get one right now.



I'm allergic to them, so apparently I'm a fuckhead.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 22, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> people who do not have pets and make excuses why they do not have one..



Wouldn't you rather an animal go to a home that actually... wants it? I could potentially understand disliking people who have a constant, unfounded hatred of animals, but really? Sorry to make you dislike me, but my apartment has a strict "no-pets" policy and I don't think my schedule as a student is conducive to a happy home for an animal.

Also, you are a fuckhead, Hozay. My fuckhead. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 22, 2010)

I dislike people who can't afford to pay for the upkeep, spaying and regular and emergency medical care of pets but MUST have them anyway.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 22, 2010)

This Thread....


----------



## JulieD (Dec 22, 2010)

dislike the fact that i dont see a like thread....I have a bunch of shit that i like and no where to put it.


----------



## Melian (Dec 22, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> This Thread....



Right, because every other thread on this board (or forum, in general) is a brilliant masterpiece of stimulating material. I especially recommend "huge thighs?" and "BBW farting" - print them out and read them by candlelight, while reclining in a mahogany-leather wingback chair.

Seriously, the site is free. What do you expect?


----------



## JulieD (Dec 22, 2010)

Melian said:


> Right, because every other thread on this board (or forum, in general) is a brilliant masterpiece of stimulating material. I especially recommend "huge thighs?" and "BBW farting" - print them out and read them by candlelight, while reclining in a mahogany-leather wingback chair.
> 
> Seriously, the site is free. What do you expect?



UGH! i want to fucking rep you! Fucking Rep Nazis won't let me! Argh! how about a worship emo...:bow:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 22, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> This Thread....



Coming from the "Least Favorite Christmas Carol" thread starter... lol 

here's an awesome idea, just bear with me on this, if you don't like the thread then feel free to stay out of it. and bam, everyone's happy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 22, 2010)

Melian said:


> "BBW farting"


 

I love you.

:bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 23, 2010)

People who stick Jesus into every single thing, especially facebook stati.

I know it may not seem like it, but I'm okay with you expressing your faith. I might prefer if you didn't shove it in my face, but hey, it's religion. It does that. What I can't stand is someone making every status a bible verse, or thanking God or Jesus for their high school volleyball team winning, or for getting them an A on a quiz, or for stupid inane things that I'm sure an omnipotent omnicient creator of the universe if it existed would give literally a negative number of fucks about, and then having that same stuff show up every day on my feed from a friend I actually want to try to stay friends with in spite of this.


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 23, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> People who stick Jesus into every single thing, especially facebook stati.
> 
> I know it may not seem like it, but I'm okay with you expressing your faith. I might prefer if you didn't shove it in my face, but hey, it's religion. It does that. What I can't stand is someone making every status a bible verse, or thanking God or Jesus for their high school volleyball team winning, or for getting them an A on a quiz, or for stupid inane things that I'm sure an omnipotent omnicient creator of the universe if it existed would give literally a negative number of fucks about, and then having that same stuff show up every day on my feed from a friend I actually want to try to stay friends with in spite of this.



Ugh, I know what you mean, this is the exact kind of thing I try to stay away from.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I dislike people who can't afford to pay for the upkeep, spaying and regular and emergency medical care of pets but MUST have them anyway.



CastingPearls I have to agree with you on this because animals are being put to sleep because they are unwanted and if the dogs and cats were spayed the population would go down.

and as for pets, why do people persist on thinking those dogs like pitbulls and rotties and other dogs that are shown to be dangerous claim otherwise? A family does not need those types of dogs period.....:doh::doh:


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 23, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> CastingPearls I have to agree with you on this because animals are being put to sleep because they are unwanted and if the dogs and cats were spayed the population would go down.
> 
> and as for pets, why do people persist on thinking those dogs like pitbulls and rotties and other dogs that are shown to be dangerous claim otherwise? A family does not need those types of dogs period.....:doh::doh:



I honestly can never tell if you're trolling or just beginning to suffer from a serious case of "back in my day" syndrome.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Wouldn't you rather an animal go to a home that actually... wants it? I could potentially understand disliking people who have a constant, unfounded hatred of animals, but really? Sorry to make you dislike me, but my apartment has a strict "no-pets" policy and I don't think my schedule as a student is conducive to a happy home for an animal.
> 
> Also, you are a fuckhead, Hozay. My fuckhead. :wubu:




the people I meet say all sorts of things and you are right if you dont have the time due to the busy social networking or work it is understandable I would rather have the animal with someone who will make time for them.

I make time for my babies and forego social networking as in bars and dates. The love of animal is priceless and any animal would agree with me.

I wish more would adopt those, it bothers me alot to see animals left on the street or at the animal shelter....I sometimes think they are no better off than the children homes....


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> Right, because every other thread on this board (or forum, in general) is a brilliant masterpiece of stimulating material. I especially recommend "huge thighs?" and "BBW farting" - print them out and read them by candlelight, while reclining in a mahogany-leather wingback chair.
> 
> No not every thread on any forums is a 'brilliant masterpiece'.
> Most of the threads on the front page of the BHM/FFA board belong in the Lounge but for whatever reason a lot of you seem not to want to venture beyond the confines of this board. Hey its your prerogative.


----------



## Melian (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> No not every thread on any forums is a 'brilliant masterpiece'. But the ones here on the BHM/FFA boards pretty much suck. You basically have 3 types of threads:
> Most of the threads on the front page of the BHM/FFA board belong in the Lounge but for whatever reason a lot of you seem not to want to venture beyond the confines of this board. Hey its your prerogative.



The threads here are as shitty as the ones everywhere else on this forum, and you are kidding yourself if you think there is any difference. 

Did it occur to you that the people who only post here don't feel like dealing with all the bitching that takes place in say Hyde Park or the main board (the same stupid bullshit that you are dragging into this thread)? Most of us just check in here to chat with friends, and don't actually give a fuck about the "post count" that you seem to feel is so precious. And no, I'm not 20, but how is that even relevant? You sound like another douchebag who regularly trolls this board.

Pull your head out of your ass, and spend less time formatting your idiotic posts.


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> 2.) The 15 of you or so who basically post nowhere else but this board basically getting your post's count up and really offering absolutely nothing to the size acceptance community at all. You all think your clever,witty and oh so cool but then again your probably 20.



(Formatting removed for it's ridiculously unnecessarily obnoxious nature)

*Raises hand*

Question, since when did we have to "offer" anything to the "size acceptance community" to be here? I come here to have fun. Period. Full Stop. Whatever the fuck the turn of phrase is where you are.

There are plenty of other boards on this site that you seem to prefer anyway. Don't like this one? Leave, stupid.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> The threads here are as shitty as the ones everywhere else on this forum, and you are kidding yourself if you think there is any difference.
> 
> Did it occur to you that the people who only post here don't feel like dealing with all the bitching that takes place in say Hyde Park or the main board (the same stupid bullshit that you are dragging into this thread)? Most of us just check in here to chat with friends, and don't actually give a fuck about the "post count" that you seem to feel is so precious. And no, I'm not 20, but how is that even relevant? You sound like another douchebag who regularly trolls this board.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass, and spend less time formatting your idiotic posts.



Let, us . . . FUCK!

That is all. Just wanted to boost my post count.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> (Formatting removed for it's ridiculously unnecessarily obnoxious nature)
> 
> *Raises hand*
> 
> ...



Fuck it, you too. Let, us . . . FUCK!

Boosting my post count. Since we all know that's directly correlated to penis size/vagina tightness. Higher equals better!!'


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 23, 2010)

Pulchritudinous: physically beautiful. 

Just thought you guys should know.


----------



## Melian (Dec 23, 2010)

I refuse to fight with the Family Guy mule.

OK, YOU'RE RIGHT - KEVIN BACON DIDN'T STAR IN FOOTLOOSE.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> I refuse to fight with the Family Guy mule.
> 
> OK, YOU'RE RIGHT - KEVIN BACON DIDN'T STAR IN FOOTLOOSE.



Now that was funny!!!! :bow:


I have read a lot of your post's your very funny and clever but still this is a BHM/FFA board and 75% of the threads could go on The Lounge,Fat Sexuality,Main Board etc.

This is the BHM/FFA boards it would be nice to have some interesting topics about the Theme of the board. If you really wanted to just drop in and say hi to your friends couldn't you just use a messenger service?


----------



## Zowie (Dec 23, 2010)

I think it makes sense. I enjoy in 'intimacy' that I get on this specific board. I like having only 15 people here, because I know them fairly well, and I care about what they have to say. I'd much rather that then have 300 people I barely recognize who I don't really give a damn about. I doubt most people come here for 'size acceptance', at least in the regular posters... Because honestly, its a limited topic of conversation. There's only so many time I can say "OMG I LIEK FAT BOYS LOLOLOL" before I get bored. I have my life, my school, my job. I come here to socialize with people, and I do enjoy the 'what are you doings this minute' thread, even though it is pointless. I do enjoy posting pictures of my skinny ass to have my ego boosted by desperate guys. Oh, and I love the picture threads. And raising my rep and post count. 

So to the 15 people... You know who you are. Thanks for being on this board. I appreciate your company and cate about what you're doing at all times.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 23, 2010)

1. Customers who come in just to browse five minutes before closing time and stay an hour,
2. My hair refuses to grow down to my waist.
3. The fact that I cannot get a pack of gyoza for a dollar in seven eleven in Australia
4. Christmas carols.
5. People who cannot form a logical sentence when they have an argument to make online, and end up sounding like a Jerry Springer guest.
6. Adult Infantalism.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Melian said:
> 
> 
> > Right, because every other thread on this board (or forum, in general) is a brilliant masterpiece of stimulating material. I especially recommend "huge thighs?" and "BBW farting" - print them out and read them by candlelight, while reclining in a mahogany-leather wingback chair.
> ...


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 23, 2010)

Also, that's pretty rude, to both the guys and the girls. Liking big guys doesn't mean you have low self-esteem, and not every fat guy is willing to blindly praise someone just because they have a vagina. I may be big, but I know I'm a catch, and therefore I have standards. The girls on this site (I'm willing to bet) are the same.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Right, because every other thread on this board (or forum, in general) is a brilliant masterpiece of stimulating material. I especially recommend "huge thighs?" and "BBW farting" - print them out and read them by candlelight, while reclining in a mahogany-leather wingback chair.
> 
> No not every thread on any forums is a 'brilliant masterpiece'. But the ones here on the BHM/FFA boards pretty much suck.
> Most of the threads on the front page of the BHM/FFA board belong in the Lounge but for whatever reason a lot of you seem not to want to venture beyond the confines of this board. Hey its your prerogative.



Pst. Psssssst.

You don't have to post in this board if you don't want to. Trust, it won't hurt our feelings. We'd probably throw a party instead.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> CastingPearls I have to agree with you on this because animals are being put to sleep because they are unwanted and if the dogs and cats were spayed the population would go down.
> 
> and as for pets, why do people persist on thinking those dogs like pitbulls and rotties and other dogs that are shown to be dangerous claim otherwise? A family does not need those types of dogs period.....:doh::doh:


 

You do realize that the pet owners are the ones that turn these breeds of dogs into dangerous ones, right? I've known TONS of pitbulls and rottweilers that are amazing, beautiful and loving animals.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I make time for my babies and forego social networking as in bars and dates. The love of animal is priceless and any animal would agree with me.


 
First off, they are animals, not children. And secondly, pets shouldn't replace people's real life activities. There is nothing wrong with having a life outside of the house. I realize you live alone and they're your world, but for the most part they are not everyone's whole life. I think it's sad that you find them a replacement for people, personally.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> _Dislike_


 

You have every right not to come to this part of the board. Why don't you use that right and head on out if you don't like it.


Here's a surprise for you: a lot of people on the rest of the board are a bit jealous of this little part of the world here in BHM/FFA land because everyone is really comfortable with each other and have taken the time to get to know each other personally. I think because you haven't been brought into the Circle of Trust yet that you feel left out. Your posts of recent show that you really don't want to either.

But hey, Merry Christmas!


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 23, 2010)

HAVING TO WAIT IN LINE TO GET MY HUMIRA!!! Dangit


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> Blarg



You're redefining pointless, boyo. Methinks you might be jealous.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 23, 2010)

Of course there are threads that could be better placed in the Lounge. A lot of the posters here have said that. I've said that. It's fucking irritating that there are several posters who have to make the most idiotic, pointless threads. It takes up space and pisses me off. 

Also, if you want to have "important" discussions, why don't you create a thread?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2010)

This is cute. Taking a point that could have been well made and blowing it out of proportion so that everyone backlashes and you look like a cotton-headed ninnymuggins. NICE.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 23, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> chapelhillmensch said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're just trying to stir shit up because you're bored. Lame-O.
> ...


----------



## JulieD (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> This is the BHM/FFA boards it would be nice to have some interesting topics about the Theme of the board. If you really wanted to just drop in and say hi to your friends couldn't you just use a messenger service?
> 
> (Oh Yeah can't get a post count or a rep can you?



Well, chapel, why doent you start a thread on here that you think is worthy. Obviously, everything else that has been posted is way below your highly mature and well spoken standards.
oh, wait...are you just upset because you don't have your own thread?

Also, to answer your main question as to why not post these threads in the Lounge, or other more topic appropriate boards. Well, we don't want to. We are happy in here secluding ourselves from the rest of the wonderful world of fat acceptance. Being as how every other thread on Dims does nothing but support and educate the big sized community...Not to mention that the majority of any other board in Dims, caters more towards BBW and FAs. Please note, I said most other boards, not all.
Now, if you don't mind me getting a little personal, I am a 30 something SSBBW/FFA...and when I originally started posting on Dims not that long ago, (im sure you probably already knew that, being how you are keep such a good track of everyones post count) I did post in the Lounge and other BBW threads. I also felt as if the only kind of recognition I ever received was from FAs who have a fat fetish, and not really interested in size acceptance. The BHM/FFA board never treated me like that, have ever had anything creepy to say to me at all. So, maybe instead of you posting the bullshit responses to why you don't like anyone here, you should post a thing or two about what the BHM/FFA board means to you. Or, does it not really mean anything to you? Do you just choose to come in here, obviously on the outside looking in, and contribute nothing positive yourself, but to knock down other peoples ideas. There is a saying, when you point your finger at someone, you end up pointing your other four back at you. Maybe a more proper way of handling that fact that you feel as if we need more BHM/FFA appropriate topics, would be to initiate them, before pissing in the others. You just make your self look foolish when you start ranting and raving about things that you never tried on your own. Honestly, if you were to have started a thread or two that meets your high standards, and they flopped or no one took them seriously, then I could understand the issue. Instead you just sound like the little child that is upset because you were never picked to play kickball, and the one who has to sit at lunch and eat alone because the rest of the kewl kids don't want to eat with you. The funny thing is, is that we all were that kid at one time, we just grew up at our ripe age of 20 and decided to not be complete dicks because of any rejection issues that we fostered as a child. With all of this being said, I am sure that you are going to come back with some other why-i-hate-you-guys response...its alright though. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 23, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Well, we don't want to. We are happy in here _secluding_ ourselves from the rest of the wonderful world of fat acceptance.



Dimensions Online is a community of wonderful people. Dimensions Online is about acceptance.

Julie your above quote is exactly why the BHM/FFA boards are Lame now. You took the words right out of my mouth.

WHY WOULD YOU SECLUDE YOURSELF FROM OTHER PEOPLE ON THIS BOARD?????????


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2010)

Wait, so this board sucks.... He refuses to not visit this board... but refuses to create "acceptable" threads....and only posts to say how everything sucks?

Sir, you amuse me. Congratulations on your 40 years of size acceptance, I'm glad to have someone with your logic, debate skills and temperament as part of the movement.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We can't all be wheners like you.



Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 23, 2010)

I gave plenty of constructive criticism. You just happen to be acting immature about it. Good God use some more profanity why don't you? it really drives home ....well nothing really. All it shows is your pissed off,that I got under your skin. You Blinked. You can't handle any sort of criticism with out the profanity laced reply.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 23, 2010)

I am glad pointed that out, considering how you obviously took the initiative to review all previous posts by me, or any other poster on this board that you are disgruntled with. You are really making your self sound so foolish. You should probably stop. I'm embarrased for you. And who said anything about arguing? I'm just trying to up my post count, because so much of my life is directly effected by it. Oh, yeah...my reps too...but there is another thread for that. On the BHM/FFA board, btw...which other non BHM/FFA tend to post on.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 23, 2010)

i'm not gunna quote because there's a rediculous amount of nonsene.

1. Trolls will troll.

2. i may seem immature, but that's my god-given prerogative to be immature if i so choose.

3. please, if you wouldn't mind, show me in the forum rules where it states that subforums have to follow a specific guideline for topics? As you pointed out, this is a public forum so your opinion on what topics belong here is just that, an opinion. 

4. who the fuck cares about postcount?!?! seriously, i have never heard this mentioned before. ever. not until you brought it up.

5. WTF does age matter? i've met several middle aged folks who were born with down syndrome so if you're trying to associate age with intelligence i think your logic is flawed there champ. 

6. i stay in my bhm/ffa wonderland mostly because i am neither a BBW nor an FA. being that, as julie pointed out, most of the other forums focus on those areas so i stay away from everywhere but here and the lounge. 

7. being that you're the guru of size acceptance, does that mean you only accept plus sizes? i just assumed that size acceptance meant equality for all sizes but you seem to have some aggression for our skinny little FFAs around here. 

and as i told you before, if you dont like it you dont have to read it.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> I gave plenty of constructive criticism. You just happen to be acting immature about it. Good God use some more profanity why don't you? it really drives home ....well nothing really. All it shows is your pissed off,that I got under your skin. You Blinked. You can't handle any sort of criticism with out the profanity laced reply. It shows incredible youth and posturing.



I fucking curse all the time. Seriously. In times of joy, anger, ambivalence, and boredom. I love how you're trying to grasp at straws, clinging to _anything_ you think might help your case. I love the desperation, it practically does the job for me.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 23, 2010)

JayDanger said:


> *You're* not going to *win* this argument when you brag about how old you are, but still can't use proper grammar and spelling.



I actually really wasn't bragging about how old I was just making a statement.

And kudos! yeah I used improper grammar. 
But you know what Jay,I think you know exactly how people feel about guys like you. Everyone Loves a Grammar Nazi...Serious ohhh your a smart one


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 23, 2010)

chapelhillmensch said:


> I gave plenty of constructive criticism. You just happen to be acting immature about it. Good God use some more profanity why don't you? it really drives home ....well nothing really. All it shows is your pissed off,that I got under your skin. You Blinked. You can't handle any sort of criticism with out the profanity laced reply. It shows incredible youth and posturing.




Out of curiosity, what exact, tangible things have you contributed to size acceptance? And I mean in real life, not just on the internet. You want real talk, let's have real talk.

Do you put yourself out in the public for criticism? Do you strive to be a public figure, despite your difference? Do you have some kind of constructive talent that people respect you for despite their initial negativity towards you? Do you show kindness to everyone regardless of how they treat you? Do you not make excuses for yourself, and rise above the expectations of society? Have you made any effort to be a contributer to the cultural zeitgeist in such a way that the opinions of fat people change? Have you done anything to show the people as a whole that fat people aren't useless chow hounds, and have skills and talents? Because I have.

If I can achieve that in my mere 24 years, most of which while living with my parents (which really has nothing to do with anything), then your list must be at least twice that long? So let's hear it? What have you actually contributed to our world to make a difference?

You think I'm full of shit because I'm a cocky 20 something year old student? I have a 30 000+ person local fan base (not mentioning my Italian and British fan clubs) that disagrees with you. _And that's just for the music I make with my band, not to mention the radio show I host, the Web Tv show I host, my hip hop career, and the people who follow my activism._

But hey, you sure are the crusader here aren't you. Good to know you're changing the way fat people are viewed.

Your trophy is in the mail.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not arguing chappelshows point, but I don't see how posting on the "movie/actor" threads contributes to size acceptance either; which he seems to be posting on. 

Again, I'm not attacking you, I'm trying to see your point.

What I'm getting from your posts, is that you don't mind pointless threads as long as they're posted in the correctly mannered pointless forums?

So it's okay if we as a BHM/FFA group make a thread about what dinner is for, as long as we make it in the foodie thread? Is this correct? 

And say a sex thread between BHM/FFA should be in the sex thread, not the BHM/FFA thread?

What would be adequate to post here? Again, not attacking, just asking.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 23, 2010)

Locking while I do some clean-up


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok, I did a lot of clean-up here. I deleted completely non-salvageable posts. I edited the ones I could in order to keep with what was going on in the thread.

Please remember we don't all need to agree, however we do need to be civil. Attacks will not be tolerated. Consider this a warning.

/mod


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2010)

Wild BeB I think I love you.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> This is cute. Taking a point that could have been well made and blowing it out of proportion so that everyone backlashes and you look like a *cotton-headed ninnymuggins*. NICE.



LOL....I wake up feeling like one


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 23, 2010)

awwe, BeB even renumbered my post for me! thanks love! 

although i feel that without profanity and name calling my posts carry far less gravitas...


----------



## Zowie (Dec 23, 2010)

Christmas Buddha. Word. 


On another note. What the FUCK is with assholes who order cakes, but then don't know what type of cake, what size, what's written on it, or in who's name it's reserved for. You think it's ridiculous?

I have it happen to me three times today. Fucktards abound, tis the season.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 24, 2010)

although I respect and enjoy the Clean up BeB, looking back, I sound a little batshit crazy, just spewing random nonsense


----------



## Zowie (Dec 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> although I respect and enjoy the Clean up BeB, looking back, I sound a little batshit crazy, just spewing random nonsense



Next you'll be telling us all about crosswords on your ipad.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 24, 2010)

I dislike posters hanging out in the dislike thread when they should be chatting....Zowie...Hozay


----------



## Zowie (Dec 24, 2010)

JulieD said:


> I dislike posters hanging out in the dislike thread when they should be chatting....Zowie...Hozay



Sorry Joolz. Chat time interceded with our sexy time... and you know, gotta have your priorities straight.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 24, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Sorry Joolz. Chat time interceded with our sexy time... and you know, gotta have your priorities straight.



damn hipsters! all you want to do is screw!...im off to bed anywayz...dont do anything i wouldnt do im down to try almost everything...once


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> although I respect and enjoy the Clean up BeB, looking back, I sound a little batshit crazy, just spewing random nonsense




I liked you sounding crazy...

If it bothers you I can get rid of it...but I found it amusing.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm glad I wasn't up when that stuff was going down. I think my instictual need to jump into arguments where really stupid things are being said is going to get me a gut full of ulcers and brain full of aneurysms for the holiday season.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 24, 2010)

I dislike having this big ass eastern king bed in this little ass room. At least Lindsay Loham cuddles with me.


----------

